# Me and the wife seriously considering, lots of Q's!



## Phil&Tania (May 8, 2008)

Hi there, we are both new here, im 22 and my wife if 23, just got back from a holiday in cyprus, i've been 4 times and wife 1st time.

We are considering renting our house and moving over for a year or 2. we have lots of questions.

After doing research the wages seem lower and the rent of a property seems higher than expected. any advise? what is average wage? my wife does admin and I do maintanence/handyman work, with some IT background.

we have a 10k loan on the property, is this to be somehow paid off before we go, or can we continue to pay it from cyprus with our current account?

were booking another holiday this weekend to go out again and make it a bit more clear for us. what tips have you got or suggestions?

Finally where can I find websites with rental propertys in cyprus? can barely find any. we are looking around the paphos area and only plan to stay for a year or so, then we will see what we wana do then.

thanks for your help in advance, off out for an indian now to continue discussing the move, will chat to you when were home later tonight.

great site btw, searched 10 pages of the cyprus forum before joining.


----------



## Phil&Tania (May 8, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## Phil&Tania (May 8, 2008)

yummy your inbox is full so here you go...

well we have just got back from there, ive been a few times, wifes 1st time, since being back we havent felt at home here, we are at the early stages, only last night both agreed we are gonna do it, going back out there for another holiday in october and will spend some time looking at properys and wages over there to see if we can support ourselves.

really wanna be over there for xmas time or early next year.

if you could see about the other 4 as they all look like strong possibilites to what we want to live in. depends on price though.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Go For it you are both young if you dont try now you will never know.
Good idea to go back and look around see as a life not a holiday .get a apartment shop away from holiday places.Look at jobs in cyprus.com. but you will do better with local papers and word of mouth.
Tricia


----------



## Ang Cyprus (May 12, 2008)

Hi Phil & Tania

I'm 34 and my partners 35, we moved over to Cyprus 3 years ago and originally kept our house in the UK and rented for 6 months to see how we would like it we decided to stay permanently so sold up in the UK and bought here.

Wages were a big shock to us as we'd both come from good wages in the UK but they are enough to get by if your both working I'd say they range from 800-1100 Euros depending on job, the main jobs on offer are hotel, restaurant bar work or with developers, with an admin background your wife should easily get a job. The best place to look for jobs is in the Cyprus Weekly (out on Fridays) and Cyprus Mail (Daily newspaper) I did find that companies would only take me seriously once I moved here so would advise you to bring extra money to tide you over for a few months just in case. You may also want to think about contacting the holiday companies and asking if they have any positions in Paphos.

To rent a 1 bed fully furnished apartment close to the tourist area would cost about 427 Euros but if you move a little further away this would be cheaper. A friend of mine has apartments they rent out so if you let me know nearer the time what you are looking for and where i can let you know the price. Electricity and water are pretty cheap over here 15-20Euros a month for Electricity and about 7.50-10 Euros a month for water depending on consumption (based on a 1 bed apartment), we don't have mainland gas so use gas bottles I think these are about 10Euros but haven't bought one for a while.

Well I hope this information so far helps, any questions please ask, I know it can seem quite daunting but you only live once!

Ange


----------



## Ang Cyprus (May 12, 2008)

Hi There

I moved to Cyprus 3 years ago with my partner, I'm 34 and he's 35 we kept our house in the UK and rented for 6 months before selling up which I'd advise to anyone as it gives you time to know if you like it.

The wages here are low from about 800-1100 is an average wage for general admin, hotel, restaurant, bar work etc but you can live off this if there's two of you. Try purchasing the Cyprus Weekly (out on fridays) and Cyprus mail (daily) these are in English and advertise jobs in them. (I believe you can purchase it in some parts of the UK). You may find as I did though that companies do not take you seriously until you have moved here so I would advise that you bring over extra money to cover you for a few months until you have got a job. You could also try contacting the tour operators in the UK if you fancy a customer service resort job I got a job that way.

The rental fees in the tourist area are about 427 EUROS a month (based on a 1 bed apartment) but you will find lower fees if you move away from these areas. My friend has apartments that they rent so if you let me know nearer the time what your looking for I can let you know the rates. Electricity is about 15-20 Euros a month, Water about 7.50-15 and Gas is bought in bottle about 11 Euros a bottle (prices all based on a 1 bed apartment and dependent on consumption). Most companies ask for 1 months bond along with 1 months rent up front beforehand you get the bond back at the end of the rental period if you return it in a good condition.

Hope this has answered some of your questions, I know it seems daunting but you only live once!

Ange


----------



## Phil&Tania (May 8, 2008)

Ang Cyprus said:


> Hi There
> 
> I moved to Cyprus 3 years ago with my partner, I'm 34 and he's 35 we kept our house in the UK and rented for 6 months before selling up which I'd advise to anyone as it gives you time to know if you like it.
> 
> ...


superb info there thanks! is that 800-1100 euros each per month wages or both together?


----------



## Ang Cyprus (May 12, 2008)

*Wages*

That would from about 768- 1100 Euros (450-650CYP) each presuming you worked full time (sorry rounded the one up before).


----------

